# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Uuden Suur-Jyväskylän paikallisliikenne

## a__m

Jyväskylä, Jyväskylän maalaiskunta sekä Korpilahti yhdistyvät yhdeksi Jyväskylän kaupungiksi 1. päivänä tammikuuta 2009. Tällaisia uutisia kantautuu Suomen Ateenasta!




> PAIKALLISLIIKENNE UUSIKSI UUDESSA KUNNASSA
> 
> "Kaupunginjohtaja Markku Anderssonin mukaan uuteen Jyväskylään on rakennettava kokonaan uusi paikallisliikenneverkko.
> 
> - Verkkoon ei voida pohtia vain paikkauksia, vaan se on mietittävä puhtaalta pohjalta.
> 
> Andersson painottaa, että asiaa on katsottava koko uuden kunnan mittakaavassa; aina Tikkakoskelta Korpilahdelle asti.
> 
> - Tikkakoski ja Korpilahti ovat noin 20-30 minuutin päässä kaupungin keskustasta. Ne ovat lähellä olevia kaupunginosia, kun asiaa mietitään vaikka Tampereen tai Helsingin mittakaavassa.
> ...

----------


## Wänskä

Hyvä homma. Vaajakosken suunnassa mielestäni sopisi pääteasemaksi muutaman tuhannen asukkaan Lievestuore. 60 minuutin vuorovälillä liikenne hoituisi yhdellä yksiköllä vai kuinka?

Lievestuore on kuulunut iät ajat Laukaaseen mutta viime aikoina siellä on ilmennyt napinaa, kun palveluja on lakkautettu. Lievestuoreella ei muutenkaan ole kumarreltu 35 kilometrin päässä sijaitsevaan vähäpätöiseen kirkonkylään päin, joten ajattelivat vuosi sitten eroavansa Laukaasta ja liittyvän Jyväskylään!
Helpottaisi ainakin joukkoliikenteen järjestämistä jos toteutuisi.

----------


## killerpop

Tässä lisää sivustolta KSML.fi, koko juttu luettavissa täältä



> *Bussikilpailu jyrää Jyväskylään lähivuosina*
> 
> Bussilinjojen kilpailuttaminen saattaa toteutua Jyväskylässäkin muutaman vuoden kuluttua.
> 
> Liikenneinsinööri Jorma Lipponen Jyväskylän kaupungin Yhdyskuntatoimesta uskoo, että vuoden päästä voimaan astuva uusi joukkoliikennelaki mahdollistaa kilpailuttamisen, kun julkiselle vallalle kuten kaupungeille siirretään enemmän vastuuta julkisen liikenteen järjestämisestä.
> 
> - Seutu- ja kaupunkiliikenteessä siirrytään vaiheittain kilpailuttamiseen, missä kaupunki on liikenteen ostaja ja tilaaja toisin kuin nykyisessä lupapohjaisessa menettelyssä. Uudessa mallissa kaikilla halukkailla on mahdollisuus tehdä tarjouksia, Lipponen sanoo.
> Töysälle tulee tilaisuus
> 
> ...

----------

